# Harvey Man Hee Wong & SFG



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 20, 2020)

Boy, that name is mouthful! 
Here is my second blooming Harvey Man Hee Wong. It is a cross between Shun-Fa Golden x armeniacum.
It last bloomed in the spring of 2019, so this plant is a good grower and bloomer. 
The flower is quite large at 17cm across. Brilliant lemon yellow with some green hue.

I have bloomed about three plants of this cross and the plant size & leaf colors/patterns are all over the board.
This one looks like a giant armeniacum plant. 
In case you might be curious, there is no scent at all. 







It would have been nice to have this Shun-Fa Golden in bloom to compare the two side by side. 
I would guess by the time this bud opens up (My estimate is around mid to late October), Harvey Man Hee Wong might not be in bloom any more. 
This plant was purchased as a seedling with about 8inch width three years ago. It has grown large and now each leaf is about 8-9inch long! 
A big beautiful plant with a big bud. I can already tell it is going to be a very big flower. I just hope for a nice shape. and good fragrance. Cheers!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 20, 2020)

Ohhhhh that bud's gonna get a lot bigger than that ;-)


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 20, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> Ohhhhh that bud's gonna get a lot bigger than that ;-)


I sure do hope so!  
I have bloomed some before, and one with a huge flower grew in this same manner. A big bud showing up early on. Others with a small flower held a tiny bud until the spike grew tall. So, hopefully, my wild guess would prove me correct in the near future. 
I'm very excited and better not turn out to be a disappointment. ha~


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 20, 2020)

The bud looks quite similar to my FCC clone's buds. It will be big, and probably full, too.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2020)

Wow! That's some yellow!


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 21, 2020)

WAY F'N COOL!!!!


----------



## musa (Sep 21, 2020)

Absolutly stunning!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 21, 2020)

very nice!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 21, 2020)

You have such a nice collection of paphs. I always enjoy seeing what you bloom out. When or if you ever run out of room please think of me. Sorry, Eric you can't have them all.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 21, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> The bud looks quite similar to my FCC clone's buds. It will be big, and probably full, too.


Haha I wish! By the way, only two days passed and the bud is even bigger while the spike has not risen much at all. I guess the soaking last night helped. haha Anticipation is building up.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 21, 2020)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> You have such a nice collection of paphs. I always enjoy seeing what you bloom out. When or if you ever run out of room please think of me. Sorry, Eric you can't have them all.


Thank you, Bob. I will remember that.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 22, 2020)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> You have such a nice collection of paphs. I always enjoy seeing what you bloom out. When or if you ever run out of room please think of me. Sorry, Eric you can't have them all.


To eliminate favoritism between Eric and Bob, you can just remember me first


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 22, 2020)

any chance you have photos of the other 2 plants/flowers you bloomed out of this cross? would be interesting to see the diversity


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 22, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> To eliminate favoritism between Eric and Bob, you can just remember me first



Haha I try to play fairly.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 22, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> any chance you have photos of the other 2 plants/flowers you bloomed out of this cross? would be interesting to see the diversity



I must have deleted since the flowers were not as good at all.
They were both very large flowers but with some serious problems when it comes to flatness and shape. Both had much much lighter yellow color than this plant in the post.
Now, the plant...One looked like a large armeniacum with long narrow leaves. It looked like a slightly smaller version of this plant in the post but the leaf texture was just like armeniacum rather than a typical hang hybrids which tend to have smooth and slightly shiny surface.
I didn't like it and tossed it. A very very very slow grower.

The other plant, which I still have, is surprisingly small at about 7inch across which is only about half the length of the plant in this post. It is so cute that I wanted to keep. The leaves are round and the green color is much more like a hangianum x parvi primary hybrid. That light green tone. You don't really see armeniacum. 
The new growth made a bud that sat low for many months to finally just dry up and die. That was a few months ago. Very disappointing because I was looking forward to it for nearly two years! Now there is a third growth well on its way. Hopefully I will see it flower again within the next two years. It is small so I think I will keep it for a while.
This currently blooming plant makes it all the more special considering what I had gone through with those two others.


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 23, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I must have deleted since the flowers were not as good at all.
> They were both very large flowers but with some serious problems when it comes to flatness and shape. Both had much much lighter yellow color than this plant in the post.
> Now, the plant...One looked like a large armeniacum with long narrow leaves. It looked like a slightly smaller version of this plant in the post but the leaf texture was just like armeniacum rather than a typical hang hybrids which tend to have smooth and slightly shiny surface.
> I didn't like it and tossed it. A very very very slow grower.
> ...



thanx for that was trying to gauge if your plant is a one in a thousand, or a 1 in 10... seems more likely that it's the former... not feeling like a gambler on this one  if a piece ever falls off, keep me on your list please... It's color pretty much matches a Wossner Kolarmi that i've brought back from the brink hoping it will flower again this year


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 23, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Haha I try to play fairly.


Fine...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 23, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> thanx for that was trying to gauge if your plant is a one in a thousand, or a 1 in 10... seems more likely that it's the former... not feeling like a gambler on this one  if a piece ever falls off, keep me on your list please... It's color pretty much matches a Wossner Kolarmi that i've brought back from the brink hoping it will flower again this year



Is it armeniacum x kolopakingii?
How many flowers did it have on its last blooming? 

I had one similar. Bel Royal x armeniacum.
It grew very well with lots of roots and growths, only it never bloomed. A common ol same story for multi x parvi hybrids.
I think Eric has it now.


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 24, 2020)

yes to the arm x kolo a parkside plant from 2009

ha i was about to tell you i didn't have a photo... but here ya go... attesting to my senility, somehow the photo is named for Bellarmi, which it isn't because i also have that plant with an actual photo...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 26, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> yes to the arm x kolo a parkside plant from 2009
> 
> ha i was about to tell you i didn't have a photo... but here ya go... attesting to my senility, somehow the photo is named for Bellarmi, which it isn't because i also have that plant with an actual photo...



Wow~ My Bel Royal x armeniacum also came from Parkside. I went to their last open house sale event in 2015 before they closed.
The paph house looked pretty much abandoned with nearly all the stock in terrible conditions (they had a hard time keeping things in good conditions due to healthy issues of the owner for a long time which was very unfortunate.) There were lots of very interesting and rare hybrids in the greenhouse but vast majority were goners. The ones that got my attention the most were Bel Royal x armeniacum and Hiroki Tanaka.
I picked on best looking Bel Royal x armeniacum but nothing else since they were in such terrible shape. 
My plant grew very well throwing lots of roots and new growths. Some of the growths would send up a sheath but they never develop into a spike. So, after a while, I have up on them. I already had Dollgoldi and other stuff that would grow but not bloom.


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 26, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Wow~ My Bel Royal x armeniacum also came from Parkside. I went to their last open house sale event in 2015 before they closed.
> The paph house looked pretty much abandoned with nearly all the stock in terrible conditions (they had a hard time keeping things in good conditions due to healthy issues of the owner for a long time which was very unfortunate.) There were lots of very interesting and rare hybrids in the greenhouse but vast majority were goners. The ones that got my attention the most were Bel Royal x armeniacum and Hiroki Tanaka.
> I picked on best looking Bel Royal x armeniacum but nothing else since they were in such terrible shape.
> My plant grew very well throwing lots of roots and new growths. Some of the growths would send up a sheath but they never develop into a spike. So, after a while, I have up on them. I already had Dollgoldi and other stuff that would grow but not bloom.



Was truly a shame what happened to the place after 'the boys' sold it... and i do miss those July events... good opportunity to get good vendors in town...


----------



## Guldal (Sep 28, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> This one looks like a giant armeniacum plant...


...with an impressive, clear yellow colouring, one might add!

And thank you for the info about the lack of scent...I am almost wondering, HappyP, whether you posses an almost uncanny ability for mind reading, as exactly the question about fragrance sprang to my mind way before I read that last phrase in the second paragraph!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 30, 2020)

Guldal said:


> ...with an impressive, clear yellow colouring, one might add!
> 
> And thank you for the info about the lack of scent...I am almost wondering, HappyP, whether you posses an almost uncanny ability for mind reading, as exactly the question about fragrance sprang to my mind way before I read that last phrase in the second paragraph!


I'm glad you enjoyed my post.


----------

